# New CCJ



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Pic1 is my old circle-cutting jig I had made back in 92. It’s extremely accurate and has served me well all these years but setting it up was time consuming at times. It usually took 2-3 tries to get it exact with odd circumference circles.
Pic2, 3 are my new CCJ and it is designed for quick and precise setups. It’s based on zero reference calibration and as usual it’s for my DW625 and it’s smaller brother DW621. (Sorry Hitachi) 
The zero reference calibration makes it a breeze to set the circumference no matter what size router bit I use since the center of router bit is 100% adjacent to the center of pin which is calibrated to zero ruler scale with 1/32nd increments. 
It’s open-end design hence capable of cutting circles from 1-17 inches or by reversing the rod (pin distance) it can cut 30-inch circles currently. If I need to cut even much larger circles, I swap out the rod with a longer one. Due to open-end design the back of the Lexan can be vulnerable if you are accident prone like me so I added reinforcement to the back.
It has a large rounded off opening for dust extraction and rounded sides to allow smooth glide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Jig Router , take two gold stars out of the petty cash box for that one.. 


=========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice Router.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice work Router, will last a life time! 

Corey


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice, I also make the same jig as pic one and have used it for cutting sliding dovetails or groves using a table mounted bushing using a clamp set up. From your pictures you added another function for my jig that I did not think of - circle cutting. Tnx.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

And still another circle cutting jig which is infinitely variable from about 1 1/8" hole. Simply draw a circle and set the cutter to just touch it.


----------

